# Fire Jobs ASCO and others



## Stoney (Nov 20, 2014)

I am in the process of researching fire jobs in the Middle East. It appears my best option is ADCO or other related company within the oil and gas industry. My preferred location is Abu Dhabi, the closer to Dubai the better. I currently work for London Fire Brigade as a crew manager with a variety of experience and a master degree in Chemistry. Is there anyone on this forum that works in this field and doesn't mind me asking a few questions. 

Many thanks for reading. 

Adam


----------

